# Signature?



## NoFearInLove (Dec 30, 2015)

How do I add a signature under my posts?

Thanks.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

If you go into your user CP tab which is located on the top right side of the page underneath the search option, it will take you to a page where you can edit your profile. Look to the left and you will see a signature edit option, click on that and you can add a signature to your profile, easy and breezy.

Thank you

~ Glenda


----------

